# Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?



## Administrator (28. August 2008)

*Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

Ich glaube couche-potatos gibt es immer weniger, der Trend geht hin zu executive-arm-chair-potatos  ...ist ja auch viel interaktiver.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

Als Industriekaufmann also Sesselakrobat allein schon 8 Stunden wärend der Arbeit...+zusätzlich Freizeit....


----------



## Rabowke (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 28.08.2008 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Industriekaufmann also Sesselakrobat allein schon 8 Stunden wärend der Arbeit...+zusätzlich Freizeit....


Dito ... am Wochenende natürlich ( viel ) weniger, weil man da seine Freizeit lieber mit der Frau verbringt, aber normalerweise passt "mehr als 10" schon ziemlich gut.  :-o


----------



## gliderpilot (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*



			
				Rabowke am 28.08.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Beetlejuice666 am 28.08.2008 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ebenfalls Dito.


----------



## Sheggo (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*



			
				gliderpilot am 28.08.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 28.08.2008 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito und mein TV läuft auch über PC


----------



## GamerStig (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

hmja, von Mo-Fr 8 std/täglich auf der arbeit und dann abends halt noch...
"dank" drakensang sinds am we auch mal gut 16 stunden am stück    ^^


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

Ebenfalls Schreibtischtaeter und so vom Beruf aus schon 8h am PC


----------



## memphis76 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

Auch ich als Sesselpuper täglich allein wg. der Arbeit 10 - 12 h täglich (es sei denn, man ist in Meetings etc.) ... am WE dann eher weniger. Meine Musik läuft zwar auch über PC, daber da hock ich ja nicht stundenlang davor


----------



## Anbei (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*



			
				Rabowke am 28.08.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Beetlejuice666 am 28.08.2008 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Korrekt, so geht es mir auch.


----------



## gamerschwein (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

In der Schulzeit , meistens eine Stunde nach der Schule und dann am Abend zwischen 2 und 4 Stunden. Meinen Nachmittag verbringe ich lieber mit Freunden und/oder ähnlich sinnvollen Dingen. Am Wochenende bin ich tagsüber sowieso nur am Flugplatz , d.h. ich sitze dann nachts am PC , was sich auch schonmal über 6 Stunden hinziehen kann


----------



## cHarLiE-manSOn (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

Jaja, währende der Arbeit (Konstrukteur im MaschBau) kommen schon mal 10-12h zusammen. Und dann noch die eine oder andere Sctunde zuhause zum zocken...


----------



## LordAlamar (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

Ich denke die Umfrage wäre repräsentativer wenn bei der Frage zwischen berufsbedingtem und "freiwilligem" davorsitzen differenziert würde...  Ich komme ja durchs Zocken schon ins gute Mittelfeld.


----------



## Zsinj (1. September 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*



			
				Sheggo am 28.08.2008 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> dito und mein TV läuft auch über PC


genau wie Radio, DVD und sonstwas


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*



			
				Zsinj am 01.09.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sheggo am 28.08.2008 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich nurnoch gespannt auf die Frage "Wie lange sitzen sie täglich vor der Konsole?"
Da kann man all diese herrlichen Dinge nunmal nicht machen, und am Arbeitsplatz bedienen wohl die Wenigsten hier eine Konsole  die Meisten wohl einen PC


----------



## Creepman (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

joa bei mir sinds auch min. 8 std. wg Arbeit und dann abends noch surfen/zocken


----------



## Mothman (2. September 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

Mit Arbeit, Zocken und Surfen bestimmt durchschnittlich zwischen 8-12 Stunden.

Ohne Internet käme ich - glaube ich - nicht mehr zurecht. Das muss ich wohl einsehen.


----------



## Arizona (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

Ja wie jetzt, nur privat oder alles zusammen, mit Arbeit etc.?

Nunja, ich habe mal einschlißlich Arbeitszeit angeklickt> ü10 Stunden. Alleine auffer Arbeit sinds ja schon ab und an10 Stunden 


Happy Working

Ari


----------



## Early (8. September 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*



			
				Arizona am 06.09.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, ich habe mal einschlißlich Arbeitszeit angeklickt> ü10 Stunden. Alleine auffer Arbeit sinds ja schon ab und an10 Stunden
> i



Geht mir nicht anders.


----------



## Raptor (8. September 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*



			
				LordAlamar am 01.09.2008 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Umfrage wäre repräsentativer wenn bei der Frage zwischen berufsbedingtem und "freiwilligem" davorsitzen differenziert würde...  Ich komme ja durchs Zocken schon ins gute Mittelfeld.



Zuviel Zeit zum Zocken habe ich nicht mehr aber alleine durch die Arbeit sind es in der Regel schon zwischen 8 und 10 Stunden. Eine Differenzierung würde auch meiner Meinung sehr viel Sinn machen.


----------



## DrProof (9. September 2008)

*AW: Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?*

Easy Going die 10 Stunden... 8 davon auf der Arbeit und 2 zuhause +/- noch mehr stunden


----------



## dtschneiderlein (1. Dezember 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Easy Going die 10 Stunden... 8 davon auf der Arbeit und 2 zuhause +/- noch mehr stunden


 
Schliesse mich an. Evtl. noch 1-2 Std. vor der Konsole


----------



## Deewee (3. Dezember 2011)

12-14 Stunden...


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Dezember 2011)

Gute 5 Stunden auf Arbeit, dann gehts zu Hause weiter. Aber nicht nur zum Zocken, auch für meinen Nebenjob. Also auf 12 Stunden komme ich locker.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2011)

Arbeit = 8 Stunden.
Privat = ca. 2 Stunden (an zwei bis 3 Abenden in der Woche auch mal nur einen Moment bis gar nicht).


----------



## Vordack (8. Dezember 2011)

Arizona schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt, nur privat oder alles zusammen, mit Arbeit etc.?
> 
> Nunja, ich habe mal einschlißlich Arbeitszeit angeklickt> ü10 Stunden. Alleine auffer Arbeit sinds ja schon ab und an10 Stunden
> 
> ...


 
Kommt bei mir auch hin. 8 auf Arbeit und merh als 2 zu Hause da mein PC meine MultimediaStation (Musik, Fernsehen, Games) ist. Spielen tu ich allerings einen Bruchteil der Zeit zu Hause.


----------



## Mothman (8. Dezember 2011)

> Wie lange sitzen Sie täglich vor dem PC?


27 Stunden. Ungelogen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Dezember 2011)

Gut, uralter Thread ... aber täglich allein ~12h im Büro, Termine und Besprechungen mal außen vor.
Dazu kommen noch die privaten Sessions vor meinem PC zu Hause ... 

Erschreckend.


----------



## MICHI123 (2. Januar 2012)

Schade, diese Umfrage ist geschlossen.

Verbringe eigentlich meine gesamte Freizeit, die ich nicht mit Freunden verbringe am PC.
Also komm ich auch an Wochenendtagen auf 10 Stunden würd ich sagen. Tagsüber wollen die meisten leute ja nix machen oder sind unterwegs oder so.
Unter der Woche dann etwas weniger, da ich in der Uni nicht immer on bin


----------



## Rikkert (13. Januar 2012)

Ich will es nicht wissen... Sind locker 10 bis 14 Stunden, ich bräucht maln ordentlichen Stuhl


----------



## GamerMaus (13. Februar 2012)

Rikkert schrieb:


> Ich will es nicht wissen... Sind locker 10 bis 14 Stunden, ich bräucht maln ordentlichen Stuhl


 
bei mir auch...allerdings größtenteils arbeitsbedingt


----------



## TripleDon (13. Februar 2012)

8 Stunden auf der Arbeit
2-3 Stunden zuhause
1 Stunde iPad Bus/Bahn/Zuhause zum Surfen und RSS Feeds lesen


----------



## Lexo81 (17. Februar 2012)

Normalerweise so 1 bis 2 Stündchen am Abend wenn die Kinder schlafen. Früher gab es öfter mal viereckige Augen und schlaflose Nächte  hab ich heut keine Zeit mehr für.


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin je nach dem so 2-3 Stunden am Tag am PC, und davon spiele ich vielleicht 30 Minuten oder so, den Rest bin ich im Internet oder arbeite...sm Wochenende ist es natürlich mehr...

EDIT: Wie kann ich diesen Anhang löschen? war aus versehen...


----------



## keepster (11. Juli 2012)

Ich halts nicht länger wie zwei Stunden aus, dann muss ich was anderes machen- gehen, schwimmen, lesen, etc.  Und dann wieder 2studen, also im grossen und ganzen vl 6 Stunden..


----------



## Vordack (11. Juli 2012)

Das hängt ganz eindeutig von den jeweiligen Warteschlangen ab


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2012)

Bei mir müsste man die Frage eher umkehren: Wann sitzen sie mal nicht am PC?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei mir müsste man die Frage eher umkehren: Wann sitzen sie mal nicht am PC?


Und dann wäre noch die Trennung "beruflich" und "privat"... Was sich da an Stunden aufsummieren würden...


----------



## Vani94 (25. November 2012)

Arbeit ca. 8 Stunden
Daheim ca. 1-2


----------



## Franny81 (6. Februar 2013)

Auf Arbeit 1,6 Stunden/ Tag im Durchschnitt (bin Student auf 450€-Basis), dann zuhause täglich noch mindestens 8 Stunden


----------



## RichardLancelot (6. Februar 2013)

Wo grabt ihr nur immer diese 1000-jährigen Threads aus


----------



## JohnHenryEden (19. August 2013)

8 bis 10 Std. war aber mal schlimmer damals waren es locker 14-18 Std.
Jaja bis dann dank des zockens und meiner Dummheit die Epilepsie kam, also Leute nicht so lange am Rechner sitzen, das ist echt nicht gut.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. August 2013)

Leichenschänder sind gar nichts dagegen ein Treat von 2008 und einige habe schon 2 mal geantwortet

zu viele stunden warscheinlich


----------



## Necromanca (2. Juli 2016)

im Sommer kürzer - im Winter länger, ganz einfach weil der PC im Sommer sonst zu warm wird und alle Lüfter rumjaulen. Es sind dann durchschnittlich 4-8 Stunden und manchmal auch mehr. Da ist keine Arbeitszeit dabei, denn das habe ich hinter mir.


----------



## Exar-K (2. Juli 2016)

Ist es Zufall, dass du _Necro_ im Namen führst?


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ist es Zufall, dass du _Necro_ im Namen führst?


Du meinst weil er die ganze zeit Knochenalte Freds wieder ausgräbt. Sollte ihm eventuell mal einer sagen. Oder eventuell ist er ja in seiner Zeit stehen geblieben , denn er ist ja auch schon länger hier registriert.


----------

